# [WAX-IT] Morgan 3 Wheeler - A DW first?



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

We've had this one over at our studio a few weeks back but hadn't found the time to show it to you guys!

This is a modern remake of a famous Morgan classic, it's fitted with a Harley Davidson 2cyl engine and 3 wheels. Enough to guarantee unlimited fun!
We think it's an amazing piece of motoring and were very happy to have it at our studio.. :argie:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/8

Knowing Morgan and having done a few before we could expect a lot. Before even washing or claying we could see some damage. Swirls, some hazing, wet sanding without proper finishing,... The lots 


__
https://flic.kr/p/6


__
https://flic.kr/p/7


__
https://flic.kr/p/3

We started cleaning the car carefully because of al the naked parts and the open interior. We didn't want to make our job any more difficult by getting water everywhere.
Claying was done with a light clay made by Gloss-it, the green one. This removed barely anything but was done just to be on the safe side.

The biggest task laying ahead was polishing the dark green paint. It proved very difficult to achieve a great finish on the soft and easily marked paint.
On top of that the paint had no clear coat and absorbed nearly everything! All polishing oils just disappeared into the paint!

Combining Swissvax Cleaner Fluid with a variety polish resulted in diminishing the abrasive easier and a better finish overall. All work was done by rotary and by hand.


__
https://flic.kr/p/0


__
https://flic.kr/p/3


__
https://flic.kr/p/0

Yes the M3W had no clear coat... 


__
https://flic.kr/p/4

Improving the finish, remember this is a brand new car!


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

The unconventional design made polishing the car a real trick, sanding marks close to edges and bolts addressed all our skills to make the best of the 3wheeler.. (no after pic I'm afraid, I ran out of time )

We also removed the leather armrests to get full access to the paint surrounding (and underneath) it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8

The enclosed "engine" bay received our attention too. 303 for rubbers and plastic, Cleaner Fluid and Nano Express for paint,...
Same thing for the trunk 


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


__
https://flic.kr/p/5

We added protective film on the inside of the trunk where the paint was rubbing some metal, causing unrepairable damage..



The entire engine was protected using Collinite Insulator Wax (when possible). Wheels received hours of attention to address the fine spokes. We protected them using Autobahn.

The last thing we needed to do is protect the paint. Because of the porous paint we choose a very rich and oily natural carnauba. Swissvax Concorso was applied in three layers, the first one was almost completely absorbed too!

Now we just need some fancy after shots to show off the great car (and our work )!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Incredible result.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing!!
Great work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great, I used to deliver to the Morgan factory in Malvern twice a week about 15 years ago, I was always amazed at what I saw there.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

They sound amazing and look fantastic good work


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

awesome job mate


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Iconic a true stunner and a great job...:thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Impressive Bert :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks like a beast! Great work!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah great work guys, top draw :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

It has an amazing road presence too!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great photo!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work. Love these cars.


----------

